

The world's first successful use of iPhone's iOS6 Passbook - passfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watH-CvwFEw

======
passfu
As a real life experiment we created a coupon pass for PizzaExpress. Once the
pass is generated and added to Passbook app, we took it for lunch in one of
the PizzaExpress restaurants.

We showed the pass to the waitress; She took the note of the coupon code and
applied it to our bill! We feel it's quite easy to use Passbook in the
restaurants.

~~~
nodata
What is the advantage over writing down the code in a note taking app, or
taking a photo of the code and showing that?

~~~
passfu
This is pretty much a demo. I would imagine if PizzaExpress works with us or
create their own passes, the user doesn't have to copy/paste the coupon code.
The user can simply download it from an url.

On a side note, the waitress did check the coupon's content and expiration
date. So it's better to use a real coupon.

